# Sleep and Dreams > General Dream Discussion > Dream Interpretation >  >  Friend getting raped dream

## xTecHiE1

First, Me ashley and katie are at some water park, except it's their graduation from High School. Katie is down on a stage but Ashley is watching from above. Then me and ashley leave with my dad and my brother, and we're at stop and shop. Me and Ashley are alone now in stop and shop, except for random DCs. a bunch of guys are hitting on ashley and I'm defending her going "get away from her, she has a boyfriend."(not me)
Then we're outside stop and shop and i lose sight of ashley. im asking people around me if they've seen her, and none of them have. I walk down the street and i find her and she starts crying. she told me some guy raped her and she looks all beat up. I ask if she wants me to call the cops but she said no. So I say let's just go inside stop and shop near the cashier until my dad gets back.
then i wake up.
WHat does this mean?

----------


## The Doctor

I get the feeling from this dream that you are worried about losing your friendship with Ashley. That there is a concern about a parting of the ways, are you due to graduate high school soon or are you bothered that you may be drifting apart as she is spending more time with her boyfriend and less with you?

----------


## garnet

I am thinking the violence of Ashley being raped is your awakening self talking to you in the dreams.

I am thinking that maybe your cure for anything traumatic is to shop.

----------


## unclesirbob

Well dreams use symbolis to describe emotions and feelings that you willbe able to recognize all to easily. yet the dreams are deeply symbolic. The dream seems to deal with two themes

1 Girls who have boyfriends wanting to stay loyal
2 Rape 

Rape in  dream rarely links to the act of  rape. Its a symbol... often boys talk to you in abusive ways and show utter disrespect for you.that in a way similar to rape. In both cases the person carrying out the act does not care. 

Dreams deal with real life in very random ways. It may not be about your friend. It maybe just about you standing up for girls... disliking the way that boys act... the way that they ignore loyalties. 

What happened the day before. Where do these feelings of disrespect start off from.. it may even be that you saw something on tv that made you think? 

Where doesw that feeling fo standing up for women and hurt feelingscome from. Look to the day before. Dreams are often triggered by something that happened then 

------------------------
Many people think that dreams contain messages. Yes thats true to a certain extent. But really dreams are often just our best guesses. Dreams are symbolic of judgements that we have to make. Often we do not have access to all the information that we require. For instance you maybe angry that a friend seems uncooperative and seems to have been sending out some very negative signals. That maybe the best guess that you can come to. Yet you may not have all the facts and you might be in ignorance as to the real reason for your friends strange behavior. So try not to see dreams as being the best source of advice. They merely reflect some latest judgement. That judgement is probably the best guess but could very easily be wrong.  
These pages are especially helpful in showing you how to interpret dreams
http://www.unclesirbobby.org.uk/dreamessayhowtopost.php Interpreting dreams
http://www.unclesirbobby.org.uk/dreamessayhowto.php Triggers for dreams
http://www.unclesirbobby.org.uk/dreamessay.php Dream dictionary
-------------
http://www.scarboroughphotos.org.uk/...s/surfcity.php

----------


## garnet

So what I am saying is as Uncle Bob has put it that rape is not always rape in a dream.

The violence of rape is the way of the unconscious getting your conscious mind's attention - or waking self up. 

Instead of rape - perhaps put a violent storm, or a raging ocean, or fireball from the sky - something catastrophic outside of you. 

Now look back at the rape - this is something more personal to you, something you are experiencing. 

Uncle Bob is correct men rape with disrespect - they devalue your being in many ways - cold and heartless ways when you say "no", or "I am not interested in stroking the ego of you" Women feel this all the time - some try to become like men and use the system to "rape" other women. Forests are cut down, the environment is "raped" by civilisation and so on and so forth.

I was once asked to copy a painting of the rape of some greek sisters. I refused to as I never wanted rape to look beautiful. It is one of the most degrading things you could do to a spiritual being.

I hope my passion at this moment speaks to you.

----------


## erik212

It's an interesting story. That's all I take from it. If it's not reccuring, then I wouldn't really worry about anything. Stange things always happen in dreams.

----------

